# Modelo para orcad de microfono electret



## cash7 (Ago 1, 2009)

Muy buenas compañeros, acudo a ustedes pues tengo problemas para encontrar el .olb y el .lib del microfono electret asi como tambien para un trimmer agradezco la orientacion, pues debo compeletar una simulacion


----------

